

Show HN: my new startup HowsMyUX.com  - magsafe
http://howsmyux.com/

======
ed209
so you're helping developers find designers? I'd make it a priority to find
one for your site first - even do a before/after.

You need to use your service on yourself first before you can expect anyone
else to buy into it.

Although I like the idea. As a designer, I'd sign up to somewhere that I could
help out developers (who can't design).

